# Latest Reel Restoration



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My interest if fishing reels started with salvaging old reels and making them work again. And, although I still enjoy fixing reels that the shops won't touch and modifying or "hot rodding" reels for a specific purpose, I still find bringing back a reel from the dead the most gratifying. This vintage Asaway belongs to a customer's elderly father. He remembers fishing with it at the Destin Pass in the 50's. I've never met his father, but I can promise you that the look on his face when he sees it will be worth the price of admission. 

Before...and after. Fully functional and ready to fish. Guess I need to get to work on the Heddon Pal rod it was mounted on!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!!! looks awesome!!!!! pretty work sir, pretty work!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Great restore ! That took a lot of rubbing !


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty work!

Pls post pic of the rod too!

Jimmy


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Joe!

I agree with you about bring old things back from the dead. I enjoy it as well.

What is with the "trigger" mounted in the stem?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Well done Joe!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice resto on a very cool reel. I've never had the pleasure of fishing one of these. Is it a on top of the rod spincast reel?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Ashaway*



tiderider said:


> Is it a on top of the rod spincast reel?


I've never fished with one either, but hears what I've learned...it is designed to sit on top of the rod...the lever on the foot is the anti-reverse...and forces the load onto one tiny metal drag washer when engaged.

Lot of rubbing? You bet. Buffed most of the parts with a jewelers polish. Also used a lot of BP Blaster and heat (torch) to get it all apart.

Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

That thing is cool. I might have pick one of those up. There are a couple on ebay right now.


----------

